# Windows-Installer



## DrMueller (2. März 2007)

Hallo mal wieder,
jedes mal wenn ich auf einem neuen PC die VB6-Programmierungs-Umgebung öffnen will, erscheint der Windows-Installer. Dieser reagiert dann ca. 1 Stunde nicht und gibt die Meldung aus, dass der Server nicht erreichbar sei.
Bei der Ereignis-Anzeige erscheint folgender Fehler:

Erkennung von Produkt "{91110407-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}", Funktion "OfficeUserData" und Komponente "{4A31E933-6F67-11D2-AAA2-00A0C90F57B0}" fehlgeschlagen. Die Ressource "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ODBC\ODBC.INI\Microsoft Access-Datenbank\" ist nicht vorhanden.

Weitere Informationen über die Hilfe- und Supportdienste erhalten Sie unter http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Leider haben wir diesen Reg-Eintrag gar nicht.
Bei meinem anderen PC, wo ich normalerweise programmiere, ist dieser Eintrag auch nicht vorhanden und doch erscheint dieser Fehler nicht. 

Hat wer ne Idee was da das Problem sein könnte?


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. März 2007)

Mh... wie der Installer sagt: es gibt die Schlüssel nicht 
Ich würde Vorschlagen, das du das Programm mal deinstallierst und anschließend die Registry von Hand von allen Resten säuberst und dann ne neue Installation machst.
Sollte helfen, wenn ich dein Problem nicht falsch verstanden hab


----------



## DrMueller (5. März 2007)

tatsächlich hab ich jetzt PC; formatiert, alles wieder neu draufgeschmissen und...
Problem immer noch da =(


----------

